# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Grudka pod pacha - jak usunac ? (foto)

## pavka84

Witam, od dluszego czasu posiadam grudke pod pacha (w jej okolicy) czy to cos groznego, jak to usunac?

zdjecie nizej:



dziekuje za pomoc

----------


## Karaoke

To tzw. włókniak, dermatolog usunie.

----------


## zagoplanka

Na skórze  u większości ludzi pojawiają się mniej lub bardziej liczne twory w postaci brodawek, guzków, włókniaków. Ich liczba zwiększa się z wiekiem. Usuwanie tego rodzaju zmian wykonuje się głównie ze wskazań estetycznych, zwłaszcza jeśli znajdują się w miejscach widocznych lub ze względu na ich urażanie i drażnienie.
Leczenie polega na usunięciu zmiany za pomocą optymalnej w danym przypadku metody – odparowanie laserem, elektrokoagulacja, mrożenie, ścięcie lub wycięcie chirurgiczne.

----------

